# Tabelle stimmt nach dem validieren nicht mehr!



## marcoX (16. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt mal eine Seite mit einer Tabelle gemacht und in der ersten Zeile folgendes eingefügt
("vor" <html>):*

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
     "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">*

Da stimmen aber die Abstände der Tabelle nicht mehr! Wenn ich das in der ersten Zeile wieder
lösche, dann stimmt die Tabelle wieder!

Wie kann das sein?

Marco


----------



## c2uk (16. April 2005)

Und wo ist jetzt Dein Code, den Du validiert hast? Alles was Du gemacht hast, ist ihm ein Doctype verpasst, wenn danach die Tabelle nicht mehr stimmt, dann hast Du irgendwo einen Fehler in der Tabellenformatierung. Validieren bedeutet ihn für gültig erklären zu lassen, das kannst Du z.B. hier: http://validator.w3.org/

Um Dein Problem besser beurteilen zu können lieferst Du uns am besten eine Onlineversion, denn hellsehen ist hier keinermanns Stärke (außer vielleicht Gumbos).


----------



## marcoX (16. April 2005)

c2uk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wo ist jetzt Dein Code, den Du validiert hast? Alles was Du gemacht hast, ist ihm ein Doctype verpasst, wenn danach die Tabelle nicht mehr stimmt, dann hast Du irgendwo einen Fehler in der Tabellenformatierung. Validieren bedeutet ihn für gültig erklären zu lassen, das kannst Du z.B. hier: http://validator.w3.org/
> 
> Um Dein Problem besser beurteilen zu können lieferst Du uns am besten eine Onlineversion, denn hellsehen ist hier keinermanns Stärke (außer vielleicht Gumbos).


Hi,

eine Onlineversion ist zur Zeit leider nicht möglich.
Eigentlich ist dies auch nicht notwendig, es ist ja nur eine Tabelle. Die Höhe und Breite der
Tabelle wurde mit css festgelegt. *table.table {width:100%; height:100%;}*

Soweit funktioniert es ja, nur wenn ich das Zeugs zum validieren rein schreibe, schrumpt die
Tabelle in der Höhe und ist nicht mehr 100%!
Wenn ich die Zeile zum validieren wieder lösche, ist die Tabelle wieder 100%!

Marco


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. April 2005)

Da sowohl Tabellenhöhe als auch Tabellenbreite 100% betragen, befürchte ich, du verwendest sie für das Design. Sowas sollte man nicht machen. Wenn du mit divs arbeitest, hast du auch keine Probleme mit dem DOCTYPE mehr - also jetzt umstellen und später profitieren! 

-> http://seybold.jan-andresen.de/index.php


----------



## marcoX (16. April 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da sowohl Tabellenhöhe als auch Tabellenbreite 100% betragen, befürchte ich, du verwendest sie für das Design. Sowas sollte man nicht machen. Wenn du mit divs arbeitest, hast du auch keine Probleme mit dem DOCTYPE mehr - also jetzt umstellen und später profitieren!
> 
> -> http://seybold.jan-andresen.de/index.php


ja wegen dem Layout, stimmt!
Hmm ... na mal sehen wie man das macht um alles gleich ausschauen zu lassen ...

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Marco


----------



## Dr Dau (18. April 2005)

Hallo!



			
				marcoX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *table.table {width:100%; height:100%;}*


table.table? Ich denke mal dass dort dein Problem liegt, weil Table ja ein reservierter Name ist.
Versuche es doch einmal mit einer anderen Klasse.
z.b.: *<style type="text/css">**table.haupt {width:100%; height:100%;}</style>* und in der Tabelle dann natürlich in *<table class="haupt">* ändern.
Ausserdem solltest Du auch <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/*loose.dtd*"> angeben.
Dann sollte es auch mit dem validieren klappen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## marcoX (19. April 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da sowohl Tabellenhöhe als auch Tabellenbreite 100% betragen, befürchte ich, du verwendest sie für das Design. Sowas sollte man nicht machen. Wenn du mit divs arbeitest, hast du auch keine Probleme mit dem DOCTYPE mehr - also jetzt umstellen und später profitieren!
> -> http://seybold.jan-andresen.de/index.php


Wenn ich wüsste, wie man eine solche Tabelle http://www.mwd.at/users/mus/ 
in "div's" machen könnte, würde ich es machen! Könntest Du mir bitte ein wenig helfen?

Marco


----------



## SilentWarrior (19. April 2005)

Hi Marco

Hab mal einen groben Entwurf gemacht. Guck mal ein bisschen in den Quelltext, dann kriegst du mit ein bisschen Ausprobieren den Rest (Rahmen, genaue Positionierung usw.) bestimmt hin. 

-> http://hitman-4.de/test.htm

Das wichtigste ist eigentlich das semantische Markup. D. h., dass die Tags, die du verwendest, auch zum Inhalt passen sollten. Beispiel:

Die Navigation besteht aus einer Liste von Links. Also verwendet man am besten ul (unordered list). Die hässlichen Pünktchen vor den Listenpunkten kriegt man mit CSS (list-style-type:none) wieder weg. So einfach ist das!


----------

